# Remote Controlled toy



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

I been looking for a remote controlled toy for the wife and I to use when we are out on a date. Something she would wear in her panties against her and I would have the remote control to turn it off and on when ever I desired. Some of the ones I have looked at seem to have great reviews by some and really lousy reviews by others. So I am not sure if they work really well or not?

The good ones are rather expensive and I don't want to come home with an expensive toy that doesn't work and perform as I want it too. 

Does anyone have any experience with this kind of toy? What do you think about it? Can you give me any recommendations or advice?


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

Those toys, all of them imo, suck.
I have a remote controlled vibrator somewhere and nothing about it feels stimulating.
It's like walking around with a tampon, a tampon that my start vibrating at any given moment.
Its not sexy or arousing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

This one worked well for me and my wife. Took it on our last cruise. It was a worth while cruise!

Vibrating Panties - Sexy Lingerie at Wicked Temptations


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Stonewall said:


> This one worked well for me and my wife. Took it on our last cruise. It was a worth while cruise!
> 
> Vibrating Panties - Sexy Lingerie at Wicked Temptations


Was it fairly quiet???


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd ask.... what's the range?

*Edited to add: I think I'd want one for him too! Fair's fair!


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

SunnyT said:


> I'd ask.... what's the range?
> 
> *Edited to add: I think I'd want one for him too! Fair's fair!


I dont think vibration does that much for a man. Now if you could make a remote that gives you a BJ. Sign me up!:rofl:


----------



## Andy456 (Mar 8, 2013)

Children have always been fascinated with Remote Controlled (RC) Toys. Have you ever known a child who wasn’t fascinated with a remote control toy? I certainly haven’t. Every kid I know is fascinated with remote control toys. Moreover, it’s not limited to just children. Even adults love remote control. 

Regards.
Andy.


----------



## JWilliams (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Re: Remote Controlled toy*



Happyquest said:


> I dont think vibration does that much for a man. Now if you could make a remote that gives you a BJ. Sign me up!:rofl:


Sign me up for 2...And one that does laundry

Only if I was more flexible.. Lol


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Have tried those and found there is a direct relationship between cost and effectiveness. I am assuming your wife likes this as well. Should be something both of you enjoy. 

A good one is not cheap but great fun. But then we both love playing like that. It tickles her in all the right spots ;-) 

She may not be able to wear it the whole time you are out in public.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

what are the good ones is what I want to know?


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

There are many different styles out there. Most have a range of 15 feet for the remote, but some up to 25 feet. 

Some are like pasties, with no panty lines, while others may tie on the side or be much like regular panties.

Here is one style that I personally prefer. Fetish Fantasy Series Remote Vibrating Panties - Regular - PD4421-23 - A Place For Passion


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

I have used this one. Its quiet and I LOVE the club mode.

Amazon.com: Ohmibod Club Vibe 2.0h Vibrating Panties with Toy Cleaner: Health & Personal Care


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

LELO makes quality stuff. I have some of their toys so speak from experience. Not cheap, but you get what you pay for. I should ask my partner to get me one of these, it's always been a fantasy of mine.

LELO LYLA 2 | The Premium Bullet Vibrator Controlled Remotely


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

I wish they made a simple one that is on or off. The ones I have checked into vibrate in about 10 different patterns. Which is cool except you have to cycle thru them before you get to off again and if your doing it quickly and you miss the off. Well you have to cycle thru again. Ugg who invented these things? Simple is better I think.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I realize it's not remote controlled....and it's decidedly "low tech", but has anyone tried the panties with a string of pearls sewn in?


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

I have one of these...works really well.

LELO TIANI 2 | The Remote-Controlled Vibrator Worn to Enhance Couples.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

